# waterless carwash



## Auto-Revive (Nov 20, 2009)

hi anybody got an opinion on waterless products.

got opp to open up an eco wash in a local shopping centre using waterless as they want it this wae. tried it out on a parents range rover today and was actually ok.

any opinions


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

If my memory service me right.
Then we used a form of Eco wash on your car, when you where up for your tuition day.
Where ONR is not totally waterless, It does fall under the zero run off category.

By if you are looking for a total waterless wash solution. Then fire over a pm and I will point you in the right direction. But it requires a very we regimented routine and technique.
Gordon


----------

